# Altweibersommer-Fährtchen am So., 21.09 in die Fränkische



## Frankenbiker (15. September 2003)

Das tolle Wetter und die seit Monaten trainierten Beine schreien nur so nach einer Herbsttour in der Fränkischen. Trails, Zwetschgen und Bier!!   

Eraserhead (diesmal pünktlich!!) und meine Wenigkeit wollen am Sonntag mal wieder die Trails des Trubachtals unter die Stollen nehmen. Würden uns freuen, wenn sich noch einige anschließen wollen.

*Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 21.09., 11.00 Uhr in Erlangen am Eiscafé Venezia* 

Die Route führt (ählich wie im Frühjahr) über Hetzles (11.40 Uhr) und den Hetzleser Berg nach Thuisbrunn und Egloffstein. Von dort dann über verschiedene Trails (evtl. den "Schwertweg") bis zur Rast nach Unterzaunsbach.  

Von dort sind es dann noch einmal ca. 1,5 h nach Erlangen. Es wird also schon eine längere (okay: lange) Tour, so ca. 80 bis 100 km.  

Wer fährt mit?

CU


----------



## Diva (15. September 2003)

jetzt hab' ich grad Eraserhead alias Martin angerufen, wie es mit einem spontanen Fichtelgebirgs-Bike-Camp-Wochenende ausschauen täte, und Du tust hier einfach mitten in der Nacht posten?!
Als Divo natürlich von Frankenbiker gehört hat, spitzten sich die Ohren und die Oberschenkel strafften sich...

Wir melden also hiermit verschärftes Interesse an, wo doch Frankenbiker für konditionell-technische Panorama-Touren seinen Namen alle Ehre macht. Die Einkehr kommt uns natürlich auch sehr entgegen ;-)

Außerdem freuen wir uns, Dich mal wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen und nicht immer nur von Deinen Urlaubsberichten zu hören ;-)

Ich hoffe, dass sich meine Beine bis zum WE wieder regenerieren, das letzte WE hatte es doch wieder in sich... (Grüße an Tom & Rieni ;-) evtl. sieht man sich am Do. beim Pizza futtern...)

Ciao Diva (& Divo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (16. September 2003)

freue mich schon auf neue trails ...


----------



## rieni (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *Trails, Zwetschgen und Bier!!
> *



Wer kann da schon widerstehen ....... 
Bin dabei und freu mich schon

cu


----------



## Sandra (20. September 2003)

werde voraussichtl. wieder mit tom & rieni (pünktlich) an der eisdiele eintreffen.


----------



## Techniker (21. September 2003)

Rennen wird.
(Es sind ja genügend Rennschweine dabei.) 
Ich will genießen ! 

@Erazorhead: Wann teffen wir uns bei der Shell (Erlanger Straße?
@all : Falls Mar(t)in zu spät kommt: Kann mich jemand bei Schöller abholen?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. September 2003)

> @Erazorhead: Wann teffen wir uns bei der Shell (Erlanger Straße?
> [/B]



@Technicker: Shell/Schöller liegt irgendwie nicht auf meiner Route; schließlich gibt es ja am Treffpunkt in ER ein Eiscafee  Ich komm über'n Kanalrattenschnellweg!   

gn8


----------



## Techniker (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eraserhead-de _
> *
> 
> @Technicker: Shell/Schöller liegt irgendwie nicht auf meiner Route; schließlich gibt es ja am Treffpunkt in ER ein Eiscafee  Ich komm über'n Kanalrattenschnellweg!
> ...



 Tja, dann sollte es wohl nix sein. Ich hab Deinen Post erst heute abend gelesen, daher ...
Eigentlich schade
@All :
Aus aktuellem Anlaß ein kleiner Vorschlag: Wie wäre es mit ner Telefonliste ?


----------



## Epic (22. September 2003)

hallo;
für derartige Unternehmen war ich am So. leider nicht fit genug, zumal ich die letzte Woche auf der Messe in Mü. nur rumgestanden bin ...
würde aber sehr gerne mal wieder mitfahren ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. September 2003)

Ein kleiner Bericht für die, die nicht mitkommen konnten:

Pünktlich setzten sich zunächst 5 Biker und 2 Bikerinnen Richtung Hetzles in Bewegung, wo sich die Gruppe dann komplettierte. Flugs über den Hetzles wartete bei Thuisbrunn schon das erste Schmankerl.   

Weiter führte uns die Tour nach Hilpoltstein, wo sich zeitweise eraserhead unerlaubt von der Truppe entfernte. Seine Fluchtversuche blieben aber erfolglos!!  

Nun führten uns fast ausschließlich Singletrails nach Obertrubach, wo erste Materialermüdungen festgestellt wurden. Ein Clickpedal hat seinen Geist aufgegeben  , konnte aber noch repariert werden.    Über den Signalstein erreichten wir schließlich das Technik-Schmankerl. den Pfarrfelsen, der auch dieses Mal wieder bockig gegen seine Bezwingung wehrt  . Nach dem Teufelsritt war es nach neinhelliger Meinung Zeit zu einer Rast beim Meister - in Unterzaunsbach.    

Die Sonne senkte sich schon Richtung Horizont, als die letzten Höhenmeter zum Katzenstein überwunden werden mussten. Dort dann leider der nächste Defekt von unglaublicher Dimension. Rienis Votec-Rahmen war am Oberrohr fast komplett durchgerissen    So musste er mit Tom den Rückweg auf flachen Straßen (hoffentlich) bewältigen.

Um 19.00 Uhr erreichte der Rest dann wieder die Hugenottenstadt - nach gut 100 km und 1800 hm - und für einige waren ja noch ein paar Kilometer bis nach Hause zu überwinden.

Abgesehen von dem Rahmenbruch hat mir die Tour super gefallen.  

Cu


----------



## Sandra (23. September 2003)

vielen dank nochmal für`s guiden. es war eine wirklich sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche spätsommer-tour und wir wurden zudem mit traumhaftem wetter belohnt.
wäre toll, wenn wir was ähnliches nochmal auf die beine (oder besser stollen) stellen könnten.

danke auch an euer aller geduld bzgl. meiner notwendig gewordenen schraub-zwangspause wegen des clickies. vielen dank auch an dieser stelle nochmal an jürgen für seine unvergleichlichen schraubkünste ;-)

rieni & tom sind auch noch wohlbehlaten zuhause angekommen. Rieni wollte ja eigentlich nächste woche noch in oberstorf fahren. jetzt muß er sich aber wohl erstmal um seinen fahrbaren untersatz bemühen.

bis bald & gruß an alle

sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. September 2003)

Respekt, Respekt, schöne Tour, bin ja einen Teil auch schon gestrampelt und war danach ordentlich platt. 



> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *...Dort dann leider der nächste Defekt von unglaublicher Dimension. Rienis Votec-Rahmen war am Oberrohr fast komplett durchgerissen    ...*



 rieni trenn dich bloß von dieser Marke mit ihren Sollbruchstellen. Immer wieder dat selbe.

Grüßle


----------



## rieni (23. September 2003)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an unseren Event Manager     supergeile Runde hat riesig Spass mit euch  gemacht. 

Na ja, und wegen meinem Rahmenbruch: 
als Votec Fahrer entwickelt man scheinbar eine gewisse emotionale Toleranz gegen Materialausfälle  . Und wenn man dann doch traurig  , zornig   oder angepisst in der Ecke sitzt brauch man eben einen Kumpel der selbst Votec fährt und auch gern mal das eine oder andere Bier verhört  .

Letztendlich ist auch alles net so schlimm, weil mir mein Bikedealer   ein nigelnagelneues NC1 zur Verfügung stellt, damit  ich in Oberstdorf starten kann.  Zurückbringen soll ich das TEil wenn mein neues Votec da is (so schnell geb ich nit auf ).  Und statt M6 werd ich's jetzt mal mit Tox Enduro oder dem NC1 probieren, wobei ich des NC1 bestimmt auch kaputt bekomm.

cu all

Ps
von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen


----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *
> ...
> Ps
> von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen *



ist erfolgt


----------



## All-Mountain (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *Zurückbringen soll ich das TEil wenn mein neues Votec da is (so schnell geb ich nit auf ).  Und statt M6 werd ich's jetzt mal mit Tox Enduro oder dem NC1 probieren, wobei ich des NC1 bestimmt auch kaputt bekomm.
> 
> cu all
> ...



Eines muss man der Marke Votec zugestehen: 

Die haben echt die treuesten Fans... 

Ich hab auch einen Kumpel der nach einen Rahmenbruch gleich das nächste Votec bestellt hat. Der hatte auch einige Wochen ein Leihbike bekommen. Die Votec-Händler sind da (wahrscheinlich aus guten Grund) sehr kullant.

Aber ich versteh das, denke ich. Wenn man sich mal kopfmäßig auf eine Marke eingeschossen hat ist es schwer wieder davon wegzukommen. Für mich gibt's auch nur noch Rocky.

Hier würde jetzt meine Beileidsbekundung stehen

Grüße
TOM


----------



## eL (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> * Ps von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen *


Ja also eigentlich wollt ich ja......aber wenn der schmerz so tief sitzt.....dann halt ich mich zurück!!!

VOTEC....was soll man dazu nur sagen??? mir fällt nix mehr dazu ein.....2 kaputte M6 vom rifli die an der selben stelle brachen.Dann eure schwingen und nun auch rieni sein M6!!!! Poste doch mal nen Bild !!!

Ihr Votecfahrer müsst ja wohl Völlig Schmerzfrei   sein das ihr euch immer wieder solch bauxitklumpen holt  
Na wenigstens haste gleich nen leihrad bekommen und musst nicht wie Rifli damals mit seinem SS oder RR rumgurken (fast den ganzen sommer lang)

Also ich würde nach solch disaster über nen herstellerwechsel nachdenken!!! Die verschliffenen Bauxitbomber aus Bedfort/ USA kann ich nur empfehlen  



Weitermachen!!


----------



## darkdesigner (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> *
> Ps
> von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen *


  

Da fällt mir auch nichts mehr zu ein...  
Viel Spaß in Oberstdorf beim schreddern vom NC1  
dd  


Hm, ich kann nicht anders, probiers doch mal mit nem Specialized!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2003)

dass man nicht einfach sein geld zurück verlangen kann. als beta-tester (sprich 'kunde') muss man ja soweit ich weiss 2 garantiefälle akzeptieren bevor man sein geld zurück verlangen darf. bei rieni isses jetzt also der letzte versuch  wenn ich die sache richtig sehe. glück im unglück, dass er einen superguten dealer hat, der ihm für 'nen marathon ein bike leiht (auch wenn's wieder ein votec ist)!

ansonsten können wir vielleicht mal gemeinsam mit rifli nach bretten brettern


----------



## Beelzebub (23. September 2003)

ich vermut ja schwer das VOTEC fahrer in einer gewissen weise masochistisch veranlagt sein müssen 

komisch komisch nen rahmen hab ich ja in meinem leben noch nicht kaputtbekommen,und ich hatte einige räder,aber keins von diesen zerbrechlichen dingern


----------



## OldSchool (23. September 2003)

Von mir auch nocheimal Danke für die klasse Tour, Frankenbiker!

Ich war zwar fast tot hinter her und habs erst jetzt an den Rechner geschafft war aber supi!!


Ciao Andreas


----------



## Techniker (23. September 2003)

> Weiter führte uns die Tour nach Hilpoltstein, wo sich zeitweise eraserhead unerlaubt von der Truppe entfernte. Seine Fluchtversuche blieben aber erfolglos!!


*Er wollte halt auch mal ne kleine Trans-Fränkische-Challenge gewinnen *


> Die Sonne senkte sich schon Richtung Horizont, als die letzten Höhenmeter zum Katzenstein überwunden werden mussten. Dort dann leider der nächste Defekt von unglaublicher Dimension. Rienis Votec-Rahmen war am Oberrohr fast komplett durchgerissen    So musste er mit Tom den Rückweg auf flachen Straßen (hoffentlich) bewältigen.


*
Gebt's endlich zu !
Das ist doch n Fake!
Oder n terroristischer Anschlag !
Votec geht nicht kaputt!**
(Hat mein Händler gesagt!)*


----------



## Epic (23. September 2003)

wir hatten auch bis vor kurzem einen Votec Fahrer in unserer Gruppe, dem ist das Schaltauge von dem "bizarren Rohrgestell" abgerissen. nicht auswechselbar; ich schmeiß mich weg!!!

P. S.
hatte Votec nicht früher Dachständer oder Gartenzaunpfähle hergestellt?


----------



## rieni (24. September 2003)

So,
erstmal Danke für Eure mitfühlenden Weisheiten... 

....hatte Votec nicht früher Dachständer oder Gartenzaunpfähle hergestellt?..............
Da fällt mir auch nichts mehr zu ein... 
..........Ihr Votecfahrer müsst ja wohl Völlig Schmerzfrei sein das ihr euch immer wieder solch bauxitklumpen holt .....
...rieni trenn dich bloß von dieser Marke mit ihren Sollbruchstellen. Immer wieder dat selbe................
...ich vermut ja schwer das VOTEC fahrer in einer gewissen weise masochistisch veranlagt sein müssen...

für El hätt ich da noch das gewünschte Bildchen






Ja und in dem Zusammenhang hat mich Techniker etwas in's Grübeln gebracht


> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> Gebt's endlich zu !
> Das ist doch n Fake!
> ...



Beim Blättern im neuen Votec Katalog fand ich nämlich folgendes Photo






............. vielleicht doch Attentate subversiver Organisationen ??

Na auf alle Fälle werd' ich nu erstmal NC1 schreddern, wie von Herrn Prof. Dr. Darkdesigner gewünscht und in zwei drei Wöchelchen hab' ich dann ein neues Radel.

Cu


----------



## rieni (24. September 2003)

ups, zweites Pic war wohl etwas klein ausgefallen

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/528/5402picdick-med.jpg?8160


----------



## Tom:-) (24. September 2003)

ist ja geil! war mir im katalog gar nicht aufgefallen!!!!


----------



## eL (24. September 2003)

Boah-Ey zuuu Geil das bild....und denne noch aussem Votec-Kata(lügt)  

nunja man mag sich jetz selbst ein reim drauf machen


----------



## Techniker (25. September 2003)

@All-Mountain : Danke für die Absolution

@rieni : Damit qualifizierst Du Dich doch eindeutig zum "Bike-Tester" 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/roadbook/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *@All-Mountain : Danke für die Absolution
> *



Bitte, gerne jederzeit


----------

